
$80,000 median: Income gain in Seattle far outpaces other cities - aaronbrethorst
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/data/80000-median-wage-income-gain-in-seattle-far-outpaces-other-cities/
======
nanis
Is that because people's incomes are rising or because poorer people are
moving out?

